# Hospital Nacional Wanchaq - Cusco



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Este es el Hospital Nacional Adolfo Guevara, queda en el distrito de Wanchaq, fue inaugurado en 1986....las imágenes fueron capturadas en diferentes épocas.



























































































Aqui les va más.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sin duda cuenta con muy buena infraestructura, quizás una de las mejores del sur del país.


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Luce bonito, moderno pero habría que ver el equipamiento, ya que es lo mas importante en un hospital.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Se ve muy moderno y bien cuidado. Genial por el Cusco.


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Se ve muy bien.


----------



## eltiger25 (Jan 6, 2008)

fotos por dentro del hospital plis


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Esta muy bien y felicitacions x tu primer thread creo, brian ia tiens competencia jejeje


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

wow hace tiempo q no veia ese hospital.. cuando estaba en cuzco pasaba x ahi a veces (esta cerca del hotel Agusto's .. q si no me equivoco esta en la 8va foto).. pero ya lo habia conocido antes .. en el 89.. mi papa se autonombro "inspector" de hospitales.. jaja.. asi q conozco los hospitales de cada ciudad a la q he viajado =P


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Se ve bien!!! (= Me gustan sus jardines =P!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Se ve muy bien el hospital, bastante moderno y con varias áreas verdes. Felicitaciones a Cusco y gracias por el thread. 


¡Saludossssss!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Esta bien,hasta las tipicas tejas rojas tiene!


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

sip hay que destacar que el hospital del Cusco tiene una de las MEJORES ESTRUCTURAS PARA HOSPITALES EN LATINOAMERICA!


----------



## LimaLondon (Sep 16, 2007)

Yo fui a ese hospital para buscar la injeccion contra la malaria antes de ir a la reserva del Manu en Madre de Dios en el 2005. 
Les digo una historia horrorosa:
No se trata de que el hospital estaba malo...para nada.

Cuando pedi la injeccion, la se~orita enfermera me dijo "No tenemos joven - Eres chileno no?"
Y le dije "No para nada, soy Peruano, de Lima"
y me dice "AAAAHHHH porsupuesto tenemos la injeccionita" y luego me dio la injeccion contra la malaria.
Segun la ley (segun la Organisacion mundial de la Salud) que si alguien te pide medicina -(almenos que sea una institucion privada) te la tienen que dar si es que tienen. 
La se~orita era linda, amable y todo, pero me sorprendio que porque pensaba que era chileno no me iba a dejar tener la injeccion. Me quede pasmado.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

LimaLondon said:


> Yo fui a ese hospital para buscar la injeccion contra la malaria antes de ir a la reserva del Manu en Madre de Dios en el 2005.
> Les digo una historia horrorosa:
> No se trata de que el hospital estaba malo...para nada.
> 
> ...


Indignante...para no creer, esa tipa debe tener el cerebro con aserrin por no decir otra cosa, Yo noto que la gran mayoria de los cusqueños se esfuerzan por ser amables, mas aún con los visitantes...una verguenza esta enfermera, te aseguro que la mayoria de cusqueños no somos asi.


----------



## LimaLondon (Sep 16, 2007)

No, la mayoria no son asi..definitivamente que no.
Lo que se me quedo en mi memoria es que la mayoria de la gente cuzque~a son gente abierta, gente linda.

Me quede sorprendido y hasta con un poco de miedo con esa mujer - ?que tipo de animal tiene que ser uno para dejar que alguien se vaya a la amazonia sabiendo que pueden contractar Malaria y quizas morir?


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

la vrdd la tipa q mal papel hizo
la vrdd tooos mrcn la vacuna
! pero en fin hay poca gnt asi en el cusco!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

brian_cusco13 said:


> la vrdd la tipa q mal papel hizo
> la vrdd tooos mrcn la vacuna
> ! pero en fin hay poca gnt asi en el cusco!!!!!!!!!


Un post off topic, a veces no entiendo lo que escribes Brian por favor escribe todo completo con puntos y comas


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

en idioma !!!!! lo hare
Bueno, Yo Pienso que la mujer que atendio a Limalondon no tiene porque hacer ese tipo de excepciones, aún asi con la gente chilena; aunque sea extranjero, todos tienen el derecho de recibir la vacuna. Pero en fin no hay mucha Gente que se comparta así en la Ciudad , Por Suerte
Dedicado Para Luz!!
oKas sPERO q no lo tomen como SPAM!!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Tiene buena pinta el hospital, me gusta !


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

Bueno, el hospital se ve bien xevere  y bueno, la historia esa de la enfermera.... aunque me parece poco creible....pero bueh.... Si en realidad paso.....Patetico.


----------



## ShaelKoNef (Jan 15, 2007)

alguien tiene info del hospital de ESSALUD de huancayo

se que no viene al post, pero como tocaron un hospital de provincia
me volvio la antigua duda sobre la info de ese hospital.

Por lo del Cuzco, esta agradable el techo, se ha de ver imponenente desde arriba.


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> La constructora fue Graña y Montero.
> 
> Una de noche y en lluvia ...el triángulo pertenece a la zona del auditorio del hospital.



me encanta la lluvia
y el hermoso cielo de la ciudad imperial xD!!!!!!!!!!!!:banana:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

muy bueno!kay:


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

brian_cusco13 said:


> me encanta la lluvia
> y el hermoso cielo de la ciudad imperial xD!!!!!!!!!!!!:banana:


En la foto, el color azulado es por el reflejo de un rayo.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me encanto la última foto  muy linda de verdad Cusco tiene un encanto Magico, tuve la oportunidad de conocerla y ahora se acerca mi regreso


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> En la foto, el color azulado es por el reflejo de un rayo.


si facil sin duda
ese hospitalñ es muy lindo, amplio y moderno
jeje Yo Nací ahi !!!!!!!!!:banana::banana:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

brian_cusco13 said:


> si facil sin duda
> ese hospitalñ es muy lindo, amplio y moderno
> jeje Yo Nací ahi !!!!!!!!!:banana::banana:


Ojala que nos puedas mostrar más foto de Cusco, seria interesante que hicieras un tema de Paseando por Cusco y asi nos muestras las bellezas de esta hermosa tierra


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> Ojala que nos puedas mostrar más foto de Cusco, seria interesante que hicieras un tema de Paseando por Cusco y asi nos muestras las bellezas de esta hermosa tierra


Buena Idea, haber si un día me voy de ruta Yo, jeje xa sacar fotos de Wanchaq, San Sebastian, Cercado, Saylla, San Jeronimo & Santiago que son la zona urbana !!!!!!!!!


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

mmm esa noticia no iria en El Chasqui en la seccion del Cusco'?? xD!!!!


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

ya esta


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Alguien pregunto por el Hospital Nacional de Wanchaq.
Amigos de Cusco si desean pueden poner mas fotos en este hilo, seria interesante fotos internas.
saludos.


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

es cierto, x aki kokocusco fue a tomar jotitos de este gran hospital!!


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

y donde estuvo todo este tiempo este hilo que no lo vi nunca??...muy buenas fotos kuntur,sin duda es la mejor infraestructura hospitalaria del sur,de hecho...y el equipamiento tambien es muy bueno y completo...y no se queda atras en el interior..espero ver fotos y tambien poder colaborar,saludos!


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

me encanta ese hospital. no se ve tetrico como otros, es agradable y no es una estructura de fachada, el interior se relaciona muy bien con el exterior. 

Uno camina por sus pasillos y ve los pequeños jardines en su interior con un buen trabajo de luz cenital.

lo q mas me gusta es el trabajo de las tejas, tiene mucha relacion con las fachadas (no es simplemente un techo a dos aguas oculto por un murete) quisiera saber q arquitecto diseño el hospital.. espero q alguien me pase el dato
saludos


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Tres más.


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

buenas panoramicas, io le tome una foto al hospìtal hoy dia haber si la pongo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

como dije antes.. esta muy interesante y se nota q cumple su funcion


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Más fotos de este bello hospital... para mi sigue siendo el más bonito del Perú y en su inaguración seguro de America.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

gracias por compartir kuntur.... me encanta ese hospital... aparte q le guardo un gran cariñoo...

y ni q decir de su interior, no es el clasico hospital con pasillos oscuros,,, tiene unos jardienes interiores q seria bueno mostrarlos q le da otro toque


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Cambio de página.


----------

